# are white DIY cubes really smoother than Black DIY's



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 13, 2008)

hi i was just wondering on ur opinion of which turns smoother, White DIY's or Black. i've heard that white cubes are better but others say that its a myth. what do you think????


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

White. Most of the time, the plastic is slightly softer, therefore, smoother.

From my experience, white is indeed very much smoother than black. ;D But that depends on what type of plastic the manufacturers use.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 13, 2008)

My white Type D is better than my black Type D in every possible way.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

Lol, I expected Dae Ja Voo to come here and say that. He has always been ranting how much white is better than black. And I agree with him.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> i've heard that white cubes are better but others say that its a myth. what do you think????


Please supply a source where people say it's a myth. I think everyone agrees white turns better than black


----------



## Guoguodi (Aug 13, 2008)

What I find peculiar is that most people (citation needed? ) still prefer to use black cubes in competition. Even though white cubes can turn a bit faster, it seems black ones are decent enough. For one, all things being equal, recognition is still easier on black cubes.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 13, 2008)

from what i've heard(not on forums, so sorry, no quotes), white cubes are smoother and black cubes are faster


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Aug 13, 2008)

Guoguodi said:


> recognition is still easier on black cubes.



I tend to disagree with you there. When i was still using my black cube, it was great. Then i noticed that my white cube was significantly better than my black one, so i decided to start using the white one. For about a day, my recognition WAS worse. But after enough cubing, it wasn't any worse or better than it was on a black cube. 

And now, my recognition is the same on either. 

Once you're used to a white cube, recognition is not a problem any more


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

I think more and more people will start using white cubes (because of V-Cubes being white). For me recognition is still a big problem, especially the black stickers that should be just white. I discussed this with the V-Cubes people and not only will they start selling stickers "soon", but they will also provide a choice between black and white stickers as a bonus.


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2008)

originally i would say my white type d was way better than my black one. however, since the white has lost pieces from 2 corners (making them open and not closed), it has made it a bit more prone to locking up. that being said, gun to my head i would still say my white d is faster.


----------



## brunson (Aug 13, 2008)

I got two white DIYs and because everyone raved about them, I swore to myself they would not become my favorite cubes. No dice, they're really, really nice. My favorite is actually a black one, but seconds and third place are my two white cubes.

Also, the first time I solved my white cube it was *very* disorienting with regards to recognition, but it only took a half dozen solves for me to get used to it, then it was fine. If I go directly from one of my black cubes to a white one, the first solves may seem a little weird, but only a little and only for the first solve or two.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know that recognition on white or black is necessarily better. It's just that the common, generic store brand cubes that most people started on are black, and that's what people are used to.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

shelley said:


> I don't know that recognition on white or black is necessarily better. It's just that the common, generic store brand cubes that most people started on are black, and that's what people are used to.


There is much more to tell about black/white preference than what people are used to. There is a reason we write black letters on a white surface. If you really want to know, ask a photographer or DTP-er for more details.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 14, 2008)

I like white cubes for OH and blacks for 2H because IMO the whites gget to loose.


----------



## BopBob (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a white and black DIY. I like my white better.


----------



## Michael_Wee (Aug 20, 2008)

i think it is just a matter of personal peference i see in the rubiks 2007 world championships almost everyone was using ablack cube and i have a few black and white cubes but because i started with black cubes i still prefer black cubes no matter how much smoother are the white ones


----------

